# Flames other then Maple?



## Masadar (Jun 27, 2009)

Well i was wondering if anyone out there has a Uber Bitchin flame top that is made from something other then maple?? Does such a thing exist? im making a guitar with some bubinga that has some VERY minor flame and thats about all ive seen when it comes to other woods having anythingg even close to what the flamed and quilted maple look like. Sorry of the ramblin


ROCK ON!


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jun 27, 2009)

i've heard of Flamed mahogany, Flamed koa and bubinga. Yet to see a quilt!


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 27, 2009)

Sapelli






Amboyna





Makore





Ash





There are a bunch out there, nothing is going to look exactly like maple but there are some other woods out there that look amazing.


----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 27, 2009)

Koa:






Tasmanian Blackwood:






Walnut:






Redwood:






Myrtlewood:


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 27, 2009)

The neck, fretboard, headcap and top are all flamed walnut on my Thorn:


----------



## rob_l (Jun 27, 2009)

LOVE that redwood bass - Here's another example of flamed redwood... My Warrior Redwood Knight SingleCut...











Claro Walnut





And Koa....


----------



## bulletbass man (Jun 27, 2009)

Love those guitars Rob. 

Flamed Walnut is a personal fave for me.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 27, 2009)

Technically, isn't the flaming patten possible on any wood?

EDIT: My bad, I was thinking figured patterns. But still, aren't those possible on anything?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah I'm pretty sure any wood can have figure, as it's a "deformity" in the wood.


----------



## Elysian (Jun 27, 2009)

I've got some slightly flamed purpleheart around here, use it in necks. I'm sure theres purpleheart out there with more flame, its really neat looking.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 27, 2009)

Flamed Sycamore is pretty nice


----------



## littlemurph7976 (Jun 27, 2009)

I like the flamed koa on my Carvin the best. 











*Please excuse the crappy photography*


----------



## El Caco (Jun 27, 2009)

Tasmanian Blackwood


----------



## Xaios (Jun 27, 2009)

Quilted Arctic Birch


----------



## Masadar (Jun 27, 2009)

DAMN! i dont even know where to start all that stuff is sick to the ICK CORE!!!!...........*aghem* excuse me but seriously that flamed koa is insane but ive heard that its hard to get builders to use it. Is that true? 

That walnut is beautiful to can anyone tell a guy if the price diffrence would be big between getting some flamed maple as compared to flamed walnut and koa?


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 28, 2009)

Sherman made a flamed Anegre 7 string here:
(4th one down)
:: Michael Sherman Guitars ::


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jun 28, 2009)

this one 


noodles said:


> *July 2008 Guitar of the Month: Chris' Sherman Custom 7*
> 
> Congrats to *Chris* for winning July's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership!
> 
> ...


----------



## Fionn (Jun 28, 2009)

>



What the hell is that!!! That is sick! I want!!!


----------



## cyril v (Jun 28, 2009)

...that is pretty damn awesome!


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2009)

Yummy thread! As for the 'sick' guitar I believe the forumer you wanna talk to about that is DPM.


----------



## Masadar (Jun 28, 2009)

Yet again morning brings more awesomely flamed and quilted woods that arent maple not theres anything wrong with maple  its jsut nice to see the other woods available. Now this thread is just making my sherman GAS alot more Flatulent then before.


----------



## Fred (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ Haha, nothing better than morning wood, right?

Keep up the porn, natural guitars are absolutely Godly.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 29, 2009)

Fionn said:


> What the hell is that!!! That is sick! I want!!!





Pauly said:


> Yummy thread! As for the 'sick' guitar I believe the forumer you wanna talk to about that is DPM.



Actually I think the guy he needs to talk about is the guy who posted it, the same guy who owns it, ME  and it would take a significant offer to convince me to part with it


----------



## yacker (Jun 29, 2009)

So long as we're talking about amazing tops, I tend to prefer tops that aren't flamed or quited, but are figured in some way.

As far as maple goes, check out spalted:







I also like virtually every burl wood I've seen....though this buckeye burl holds a special place in my heart.






Or how about zebrawood?






Maple Burl:






Bloodwood:






I'm pretty sure I could go on for days, but it would probably be more healthy if I stop.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 29, 2009)

+1 for spalted maple and/or burled woods.

As a bonus, there's such a thing as spalted maple _with flame in it_.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 29, 2009)

Great thread!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 29, 2009)

Flamed Koa has awesome looking grain patterns IMO. I would love to have a 7 with a Flamed Koa top!


----------



## Masadar (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree on the Koa VERY sexy wood indeed..... now im GAS'n for some Shermanized Koa 7 string love i will probably be destitute after purchasing said guitar BUT ITS WORTH IT!!!


----------



## Masadar (Jan 13, 2010)

Will i get shot for bumping this?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 13, 2010)

Probably not 

I saw a highly figured (quilt I think) mahogany (not sure which species) block of wood sell at LMII for a retarded amount. I would have loved to have it as a top.

What kind of staining can you do to different woods to make it "pop" like with maple? Same process? I guess it wouldn't show up quite as well since most other woods wouldn't be as pale.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 13, 2010)

Masadar said:


> Will i get shot for bumping this?



WHY did you bump it? Normally, it's not a problem to bump old threads AS LONG AS IT IS A USEFUL POST. Bumping a thread for the hell of it without adding anything or asking a question is annoying as fuck.


----------



## lobee (Jan 13, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> What kind of staining can you do to different woods to make it "pop" like with maple? Same process? I guess it wouldn't show up quite as well since most other woods wouldn't be as pale.



I'm curious about this, too. I have an RG520QS(quilted sapele veneer) that I'm thinking of refinishing somewhere down the line, but I'm not sure if I can get it to "pop" like maple as you said.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 13, 2010)

Somebody on this forum got a carvin not too long ago that was spalted maple and flamed. It was one of the coolest looking guitars i have ever seen.


----------



## yacker (Jan 13, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> WHY did you bump it? Normally, it's not a problem to bump old threads AS LONG AS IT IS A USEFUL POST. Bumping a thread for the hell of it without adding anything or asking a question is annoying as fuck.



He bumped it so I could put in pictures of these pomelle bubinga guitars :





















And this:





And this:





And this:






But yea, it would have been nice to bump it with pictures other then just bumping it for the hell of it. There was way too much text going on for a while there so I had to go on a bubinga rant.


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 13, 2010)

s7eve said:


> Tasmanian Blackwood


 

lol tasmanians 

anyways enough making fun of them.....


but keeping on the tasmanian theme,

a mate of mine owns a timber milling buisness down there, he salvages only the finest figured/coloured timbers and burls....

figured myrtle






fiddleback blackwood






myrtle burls











blackheart sassafras







and here is something else he cut, its a rare musk burl, price was $6700


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 13, 2010)

^ holy shit that musk burl looks amazing.


----------



## durangokid (Jan 13, 2010)

Yummy piece of wood!

loving this musk burl!

see ya!

Lucas


----------



## technomancer (Jan 13, 2010)

Koa


----------



## Troegenator (Jan 13, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Sapelli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those two are quilted, not flamed.


----------



## Masadar (Jan 14, 2010)

That is all.


----------

